
Why Clocks Run Clockwise? - siddharthgoel88
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/why-clocks-run-clockwise
======
simonblack
I believe because that's the direction that the shadow moves in a (Northern
Hemisphere) sundial.

People would have been used to the idea that 'time' moves in that direction.
Mechanical hands would have been designed to move that way to mimic the sun'd
shadows that people were used to.

